# Tweed 5E3 build with a few Questions about bigger trannys & suggestions



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I got the small parts & chassis ordered from Mojotone & I going to go with Hammond OT & PT transformers as I can get a good deal on them here in Canada .
Hammond list the replacement for the 5e3 HM 290AX & the 1750E 15watt 
seen Threads where the bigger HM-290BX & the 1760H & the 1750H 20watt 
Looking at the screw spacing the chassic will have to be modified .is there an advantage to having more wattage from a 5E3 ,I will be doing some sort of PPIMV right of the bat but i do like it fairly loud . 

Please let me know you Tweed/5E3 experiences with modifying from the original Circuit .


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

More headroom, essentially. Maybe a bit tighter bottom.

I know you've probably done some searching, but there are aproximately 4 kazillion different mods you can do to a 5E3 and you can find most of them on the 'net.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I agree there is a ton of info on mods ,didn't really much with regards to using beffier Hammond iron .


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I've built several 5e3 circuits and never really liked the volume interaction that is inherent in the circuit so I used the 6g3 volume arrangement and I like it much better. I also used a choke in my last build and it worked out very well. The amp is very quiet and still has that great grind when you crank it. Not earth shattering mods but tweaks that improved the overall sound IMHO.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

As an update I looked at the Trannys that fit Mojotone's Chassis & the 20 watt 290bx & the 1760h fits the chassis .
I am favoring the 20 watt as this will have a MV or a PPIMV 
I guess it opens up options for different power tubes


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

That sounds like a good plan. Going a bit larger in the transformers opens up a few more possibilities for you...especially if you decide to do more tweaking or decide to change the circuit later on...of course...building amps just leads to building *more* amps, and before you know it...you are the crazy amp guy living next to the crazy cat lady...lol


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I guess the small standard 5E3 chassis limits what you can do to this amp i would like a master volume maybe give up a set of the input jacks


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

copperhead said:


> I guess the small standard 5E3 chassis limits what you can do to this amp i would like a master volume maybe give up a set of the input jacks


Copperhead, since you are also a Traynor guy, have you considered going with the 16 x 8 chassis found in a YBA-2? Hammond still makes these and Digikey sells them. A 60s YBA-2 is a not so distant cousin of the Tweed Deluxe, and the bigger chassis gives you the extra real estate for some of the mods you envision. My own 5E3 type amp (work in progress) uses the same chassis, though I'm not trying to build a clone so much as my own personal animal.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

PTWamps said:


> Copperhead, since you are also a Traynor guy, have you considered going with the 16 x 8 chassis found in a YBA-2? Hammond still makes these and Digikey sells them. A 60s YBA-2 is a not so distant cousin of the Tweed Deluxe, and the bigger chassis gives you the extra real estate for some of the mods you envision. My own 5E3 type amp (work in progress) uses the same chassis, though I'm not trying to build a clone so much as my own personal animal.


Got a part number for the hammond ? ,i love the 16 x 8 chassis that size for future builds .this 5e3 will going in the proper chassis with tweed lacquered cab .( construction on the pine cab starts tomorrow ) if i never jumped the gun i'd be all over your recommendation of the Hammond chassis . thank you 
I was going to ask if anyone ever built a tube amp from one of these ? 
Hammond 1444-32 - Large Aluminum Chassis 
built these a few years ago ..........................I hate the Covering /Tolex part of it


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

That one from NextGen is the 17X10X3 ... which is very close to the chassis for a YBA-1, 17X10X2.

The 16 X 8 is DigiKey part number HM269-ND, 2 inch depth for head mounting. HM270-ND has 3-inch depth, better for rear mounting if you want the tubes to hang below. Neither is appropriate for a proper clone... but as I said, that wasn't my goal. You do have to drill your own holes... but they are aluminum so can be easily done with a step drill and a dremel to clean out the burrs.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

WS


PTWamps said:


> That one from NextGen is the 17X10X3 ... which is very close to the chassis for a YBA-1, 17X10X2.
> 
> The 16 X 8 is DigiKey part number HM269-ND, 2 inch depth for head mounting. HM270-ND has 3-inch depth, better for rear mounting if you want the tubes to hang below. Neither is appropriate for a proper clone... but as I said, that wasn't my goal. You do have to drill your own holes... but they are aluminum so can be easily done with a step drill and a dremel to clean out the burrs.


Thanks .................. About Aluminum chassis , I guess you will have to use grounding/star post ? as soldering to Aluminum or as the older Newfoundlander's say "Lumian"


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

copperhead said:


> WS
> 
> Thanks .................. About Aluminum chassis , I guess you will have to use grounding/star post ? as soldering to Aluminum or as the older Newfoundlander's say "Lumian"


Yes, that's what I did -- grounding rail in the preamp, AC ground under a PT bolt, and a terminal strip riveted in to keep the PT connections and centre taps organized. Use locking bolts/ washers for security. The amp is quiet and sounds great.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I have started the building process & heater wires are soldered in. my question is about wiring the center tap for the filament wires . green wires with this Hammond 290ax is for the 6.3v goes to the pilot light then to the heaters . so the 6.3vct (green/yellow) wire goes to ground ? & cause i have the ct wire ,there is no need for 100 ohm resistors ?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

copperhead said:


> I have started the building process & heater wires are soldered in. my question is about wiring the center tap for the filament wires . green wires with this Hammond 290ax is for the 6.3v goes to the pilot light then to the heaters . so the 6.3vct (green/yellow) wire goes to ground ? & cause i have the ct wire ,there is no need for 100 ohm resistors ?


correct. If you are lucky enough to have green w/ yellow stripe heater center tap wire, ground it. You don't need the "virtual center tap" (2 x 100ohm resistors to ground)


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Fired up ,everything is working ,not smoke ..
This thing sounds pretty good (nice cleans) take some time to get use to the interactive controls ,not much hum or hiss .
I am curious why my voltages are so low on V1
v4(6v6) 
3, 358v
4, 317v
8, 20v

V3 6v6
3, 357v
4, 316
8, 20v

V2 12ax7
1, 159v
3, 1.03v
6, 188v
8,46v

V1 12AY7
1, 123v
3 or 8 ,1.7v
4, 123v

Heaters 6.55ac
3 16uf 
closest to PT 360v, 314V,234V
This amp is not a kit but i did use the Mojotone layout & went with there small parts kit 
Hammond 290ax PT & 1760e OT 
Checked everything & all values are correct & where they should be .


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I am curious why my voltages are so low on V1 
v4(6v6) 
3, 358v
4, 317v
8, 20v

V3 6v6
3, 357v
4, 316
8, 20v

V2 12ax7
1, 159v
3, 1.03v
6, 188v
8,46v

V1 12AY7
1, 123v
3 or 8 ,1.7v
4, 123v

Heaters 6.55ac
3 16uf 
closest to PT 360v, 314V,234V
This amp is not a kit but i did use the Mojotone layout & went with there small parts kit 
Hammond 290ax PT & 1760e OT 
Checked everything & all values are correct & where they should be .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

What kind of voltage are you expecting there? Have you tried other 12AY7's and got the same result?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> What kind of voltage are you expecting there? Have you tried other 12AY7's and got the same result?


Haha good question
Basically based off this chart 

it has an 12ay7 in v1


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, you're in the ballpark and different 12AY7's may give different results. At the point where they show 247V I calculate you have around 225V? That would lower the plate voltages of V1 and V2 somewhat.
Tolerance is usually +/- 20% for tube amps.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I just put a 12ax7 in V1 now ,net time it's on the bench i will take some readings .


----------

